# Official Costume from "The Thing" (2011)



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

I went to the Edith Head Costume/Prop sale at Universal and I stumbled upon an entire rack of torn up, bloodied, and snow covered wardrobe from "The Thing" prequel.

I couldn't resist and I got the whole thing for only $7.00.

Looking forward to checking out the movie, I hope it's good. :/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice find for $7!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

sweet deal...hope it a great movie....I'm a Russel fan, so I'm not sure how will take the remake??


----------



## LouieScaredStupid (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome grab. I just saw the movie today and loved it.


----------

